# Chocoholic Dessert



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 31, 2007)

This dessert is like distilled essence of chocolate. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Serve it in small pieces.

*Chocolate Torte*

1 pound semi-sweet chocolate
1/2 pound butter
6 eggs

Preheat oven to 425.
Butter a 9-inch springform pan and cover the bottom with parchment. Wrap the pan in heavy-duty foil.
Melt butter and chocolate together in a large metal bowl. 
Whip the 6 eggs to soft peaks.
Fold half of the eggs into the butter/chocolate mixture.
Fold in the rest of the eggs until no streaks remain.
Pour the batter into the springform pan.
Place in a water bath of very hot water.
Bake for 5 minutes.
Cover loosely with foil; bake 10 more minutes.
(It will still look soft.)
Cool on a rack for 45 minutes.
Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 3 hours.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice Terry! I have a few chocolate nuts in the family that will really enjoy this. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## ozark rt (Oct 31, 2007)

CHOCOLATE NUTS!!!!
Now we're talking. Chocolate pecans, chocolate cashews, choclate macadamias, ....


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 1, 2007)

Whip eggs to soft peaks??  Are we suppose to separate them or whip them whole?


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 1, 2007)

The eggs get whipped whole. 
I wondered about it myself the first time, but it works.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, makes me wish I wasn't a diabetic


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm diabetic, too. There really aren't many carbs in this torte, and it doesn't take much of this to satisfy, but then I'm not a hardcore chocoholic. My wife and daughter can't get enough of this stuff. 

As far as healthy eating, it's the fat and cholesterol in this recipe that are probably more of a concern.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe a goofy question but is the hot water bath cooking the torte or are you putting the springfoam pan and the hot water bath in the oven? Seems like it would come out like a meringue type fudge.....is it? sounds decadant.....I'm trying it.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 2, 2007)

The hot water bath goes into the oven with the springform pan in it. Then the water bath works a lot like the water pan in a smoker... it stops the heat from the oven from scorching the chocolate and keeps the temp more consistent (even though it's only for 15 minutes). It's sort of like baking a custard, but the torte is a lot denser than a custard.

Decadent is a very good word to describe it!


----------

